# Another Meat Grinder Thread



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Hopefully this link has posted correctly, I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on a meat grinder for moderate to heavy use at times. Dont want to break the bank.

And yes, i'v used the search bar and read through Wyo's $100 meat grinder thread. (Im gonna need all those summer sausage recipe's BTW, those looked amazing!)

I was looking at this STX Turboforce 3000 For 4150...????

4.5 star review out of 1400 reviews on Amazon seems pretty legit. 
Id prefer not to have plastic gears but, this STX has 1 metal gear and the other two are some poly-something-something bonded yada yada. i looked into the Q&A's on the product and it sounds like its built tough and it is rated #4 out of 10 for top 10 meat grinders for 2019 in best bang for your buck..

3 year warranty parts/labor..... free

Opinions? Need one soon!

https://www.amazon.com/STX-Internat...=meat+grinder&qid=1568691060&s=gateway&sr=8-6


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

goosefreak said:


> Hopefully this link has posted correctly, I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on a meat grinder for moderate to heavy use at times. Dont want to break the bank.
> 
> And yes, i'v used the search bar and read through Wyo's $100 meat grinder thread. (Im gonna need all those summer sausage recipe's BTW, those looked amazing!)
> 
> ...


We bought the STX Turboforce last year and have done 2 bull elk, 1 cow elk, 4 antelope and 5 muley bucks in the last year+. It paid for itself in a hurry and does a good job powering through the grind pile. It's relatively inexpensive but it's been solid in every way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Goose, if you have time, look around and see if you can find a commercial grinder from a butcher shop that's selling out. I was lucky and came across that situation 15+ years ago and although I had to come up with the funds on the spot, I've not regretted it. 


From Kwalk3's post, that grinder sounds like its a great one. 


Another item you may want to look into, (if you don't have it now) is a couple heavy 8" deep plastic tubs that you can use for the ground meat. Speeds up the process when you don't have to remove ground meat from a smaller container to keep grinding.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

taxidermist said:


> Goose, if you have time, look around and see if you can find a commercial grinder from a butcher shop that's selling out. I was lucky and came across that situation 15+ years ago and although I had to come up with the funds on the spot, I've not regretted it.
> 
> From Kwalk3's post, that grinder sounds like its a great one.
> 
> Another item you may want to look into, (if you don't have it now) is a couple heavy 8" deep plastic tubs that you can use for the ground meat. Speeds up the process when you don't have to remove ground meat from a smaller container to keep grinding.


+1 to the tubs. I bought 6 of them and it really helps keep things clean and organized throughout the whole process.

I went to the Smart Foodservice store close to downtown SLC and bought a bunch of gray Plastic tubs and they were like $4.50 or something like that. Much better than the $15 cabelas charges for the same thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice feed back Kwalk3.

I’m a little confused by you guys though, you guys fill up plastic tubes temporary? So that you don’t fill up a bowl?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I picked up some tubs at Lowe's that work fairly well. My problem is that the grinder sits low enough that the tub won't fit under the outlet of the grinder. I ended up cutting a notch in the tub to get it under the grinders outlet.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

goosefreak said:


> Nice feed back Kwalk3.
> 
> I'm a little confused by you guys though, you guys fill up plastic tubes temporary? So that you don't fill up a bowl?


The plastic bins/tubs just keep everything clean and organized while you're processing and can hold a lot of ground meat at a time, which is a big deal when you're grinding an elk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I bought the STX 3000 Watt and love it. I have done several, several animals with it. It's been a great grinder for the money. I have tried using the stuffing tubes and I'm not a fan. I bought a meat press for that. Also what was said before, get some of those bins. They make it easier. One Item that I am getting hopefully soon is a good meat mixer form mixing in all the spices. I used a friend's and they are worth their weight as well.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> Hopefully this link has posted correctly, I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on a meat grinder for moderate to heavy use at times. Dont want to break the bank.
> 
> And yes, i'v used the search bar and read through Wyo's $100 meat grinder thread. (Im gonna need all those summer sausage recipe's BTW, those looked amazing!)
> 
> ...


Uh...It's the same grinder as my $100 grinder but it costs $150.

.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> I picked up some tubs at Lowe's that work fairly well. My problem is that the grinder sits low enough that the tub won't fit under the outlet of the grinder. I ended up cutting a notch in the tub to get it under the grinders outlet.


I built a little stand for my grinder out of a piece of plastic cutting board, 2x2's and 4 table leg feet. Gets the grinder up high enough to clear an 8" high tub.

As for tub's the more the better, 4 tubs work ok but 6 is better. I use mine for holding meat chunked up to be ground and to grind into. Just make sure the tub will fit into whatever your using to keep meat cold. My tubs have to fit on my upright freezer shelves that I use as cold storage with the addition of a temp controller to keep the freezer right at 36 degrees.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Kwalk3 said:


> +1 to the tubs. I bought 6 of them and it really helps keep things clean and organized throughout the whole process.
> 
> I went to the Smart Foodservice store close to downtown SLC and bought a bunch of gray Plastic tubs and they were like $4.50 or something like that. Much better than the $15 cabelas charges for the same thing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. I have a dozen or more tubs, Rubbermaids from Walmart.

Hint: Line the sink with a 30-gallon garbage sack and grind the meat into that. Throw in the spice/cure and mix it all in the garbage sack.

top of page


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Thought I killed my $100 grinder the other day, I knew the fatty piece of pork butt was too big for the grinder but I poked it down the tube anyways and sure enough the auger stopped turning. Luckily it was about the last piece I needed to grind so I was able to finish up the mix.

When I took the nylon gear off the auger I found that were the square end of the auger fits into the square of the gear it wasn't square anymore. Ordered 4 new gear sets from LEM for $17.05 to my door. I should be back in business for at least another 10,000 pounds of meat or so as long as I quit shoving large chunks of fatty meat into the poor thing.


----------

